# Chris Crudelli's Highlight of Wing Chun



## Street Brawler (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are two clips where Chris Crudelli highlights Wing Chun by visiting two different grandmasters. 

(Leung Ting) .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCHgqtskaN8

(Yip Chun):ultracool .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHGLj3p2p6k

What do you think? .


----------



## Kensai (Jul 7, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> Here are two clips where Chris Crudelli highlights Wing Chun by visiting two different grandmasters.
> 
> (Leung Ting) .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCHgqtskaN8
> ...


 
I've mailed Chris a couple of times at his site, and actually got a response. Only brief, but a reply none the less. Was a great show, a good spokeman for the arts publicly. 

Also, great episodes on WC.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 8, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> Here are two clips where Chris Crudelli highlights Wing Chun by visiting two different grandmasters.
> 
> (Leung Ting) .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCHgqtskaN8
> ...


 
I think i enjoyed the series those were taken from thouroughly.  I particularly liked the okinawan karate and hatsumi's ninjitsu episodes but there was a lot of good stuff represented in those shows.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 8, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I think i enjoyed the series those were taken from thouroughly.  I particularly liked the okinawan karate and hatsumi's ninjitsu episodes but there was a lot of good stuff represented in those shows.



They did rock. Frankly, any show that highlights the MA in a positive light is good in my book.


----------



## Street Brawler (Jul 8, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I think i enjoyed the series those were taken from thouroughly. I particularly liked the okinawan karate and hatsumi's ninjitsu episodes but there was a lot of good stuff represented in those shows.


 
Yup, the Okinawan Karate was amazing. I personally liked the Death Touch part. I also liked the parts of Chris himself, when he breaks the stiff wood while holding the egg, above that his experience in Chi and internal power stuff. Amazing and hope that we see new stuff like this.

By the way, does the Dim Mak (death touch) techniques really exists?, I know it is a Wing Chun thread, just if anyone have an idea and could enlighten us, this would be great. If it really exist, it is the most dangerous stuff I saw till now.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 9, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> Yup, the Okinawan Karate was amazing. I personally liked the Death Touch part. I also liked the parts of Chris himself, when he breaks the stiff wood while holding the egg, above that his experience in Chi and internal power stuff. Amazing and hope that we see new stuff like this.
> 
> By the way, does the Dim Mak (death touch) techniques really exists?, I know it is a Wing Chun thread, just if anyone have an idea and could enlighten us, this would be great. If it really exist, it is the most dangerous stuff I saw till now.


 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29802&highlight=dim+mak


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

The whole series is good and I thoroughly enjoyed it!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 13, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> The whole series is good and I thoroughly enjoyed it!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
We need more TV like that.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 13, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> They did rock. Frankly, any show that highlights the MA in a positive light is good in my book.


 
this is true.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 13, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> We need more TV like that.



Buy that man a pint! Absolutely agree. Less reality tv crud, and more MA/cool shows like this.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 13, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Buy that man a pint! Absolutely agree. Less reality tv crud, and more MA/cool shows like this.


 
I'm glad you agree but i'll have to pass on the pint as i'm one of those sober types


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 13, 2006)

I haven't seen the series, but I think that these clips are especially poorly done.  The Wing Chun may well be good, but the viewer will never know due to the poor filming of the activities.  The editing is chopped up for the short attention span of most viewers, and the camera angles are such that it is impossible to see what is even happening, in much of the film.  Very disappointing.  The Leung Ting especially.  What's up with all the shots of nothing but a line of elbows and forarms in a blurry jumble?  the viewer can't get anything from that.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 14, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the series, but I think that these clips are especially poorly done. The Wing Chun may well be good, but the viewer will never know due to the poor filming of the activities. The editing is chopped up for the short attention span of most viewers, and the camera angles are such that it is impossible to see what is even happening, in much of the film. Very disappointing. The Leung Ting especially. What's up with all the shots of nothing but a line of elbows and forarms in a blurry jumble? the viewer can't get anything from that.


 
Not sure it's fair on the series to judge it on the merit of a couple of clips, the shooting was done deliberately to make it appear hip and bring it to the attention of the mass of people that DO have short, sound bite sized attention spans, not for seriously educational purposes.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I'm glad you agree but i'll have to pass on the pint as i'm one of those sober types


 
Good on you, kudos for that. Name your tipple! :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 14, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Not sure it's fair on the series to judge it on the merit of a couple of clips, the shooting was done deliberately to make it appear hip and bring it to the attention of the mass of people that DO have short, sound bite sized attention spans, not for seriously educational purposes.


 
You're absolutely right, but I think that is the problem.  Filming this stuff to make it "hip" and appeal to the masses, but it's all just flashy filming.  Like I said, the wing chun may have been good, and I have not seen the series, or even a complete segment, but these particular clips are done in such a way that I don't think you can get anything out of them.

I wish they would cut the "hip" crap and just film in such a way that the viewers can see what is going on.  To me, that would be a huge improvement in these kinds of projects.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 14, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the series, but I think that these clips are especially poorly done. The Wing Chun may well be good, but the viewer will never know due to the poor filming of the activities. The editing is chopped up for the short attention span of most viewers, and the camera angles are such that it is impossible to see what is even happening, in much of the film. Very disappointing. The Leung Ting especially. What's up with all the shots of nothing but a line of elbows and forarms in a blurry jumble? the viewer can't get anything from that.


 
Well its not a reference for wing chun techniques its a show that travels all over and highlights the general gist of different martial arts.  Its really good for painting a breif picture of a myriad of different arts, some you may have no knowledge of at all.  Its something to kick back and watch and just enjoy.  Besides wing chun is a blurry mess at the best of times the best way, if not the only way to make a judgement of the quality is to feel it.  

Its light hearted TV that aims at a much broader demographic than just martial artists and the viewer can get plenty from it if they are after a meld of educational and entertainment involving martial arts.  If you are looking for something that describes and focusses on wing chun more accurately then, i agree, its not really a great example, not bad but not great.  However the ammount of different arts they covered would have meant a lot more production and research to do each art in a more intensive manner and probably wouldn't have been made, i think they did well to get it made and hopefully that will path the way for programs with even better content.  Some arts obviously got better insight than others and wing chuns mention was relatively breif but it made up a good element of a decent show.  It needs to entertain and it drew upon entertaining factors of arts which gave an element of education and promoted martial arts to the average couch potato in a rather positive light.

In short it really depends on what you are trying to get from the show and what the show is trying to deliver, i think it delivered but not to your more advanced tastes on martial arts.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 14, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Well its not a reference for wing chun techniques its a show that travels all over and highlights the general gist of different martial arts. Its really good for painting a breif picture of a myriad of different arts, some you may have no knowledge of at all. Its something to kick back and watch and just enjoy. Besides wing chun is a blurry mess at the best of times the best way, if not the only way to make a judgement of the quality is to feel it.
> 
> Its light hearted TV that aims at a much broader demographic than just martial artists and the viewer can get plenty from it if they are after a meld of educational and entertainment involving martial arts. If you are looking for something that describes and focusses on wing chun more accurately then, i agree, its not really a great example, not bad but not great. However the ammount of different arts they covered would have meant a lot more production and research to do each art in a more intensive manner and probably wouldn't have been made, i think they did well to get it made and hopefully that will path the way for programs with even better content. Some arts obviously got better insight than others and wing chuns mention was relatively breif but it made up a good element of a decent show. It needs to entertain and it drew upon entertaining factors of arts which gave an element of education and promoted martial arts to the average couch potato in a rather positive light.
> 
> In short it really depends on what you are trying to get from the show and what the show is trying to deliver, i think it delivered but not to your more advanced tastes on martial arts.


 
Yeah, I understand, I just think filming from a wider angle and with less cutting and chopping so the viewer can actually see something would have been more effective.  I understand they are trying to appeal to the masses with these programs, so I just figure the best way to do that is to film in a way that it can be seen as clearly as possible what is happening, especially like you say, wing chun can look like a blurry mess anyway.  I just figure, why compound that with tight camera angles and short choppy scenes?  Anyway, obviously my criticism doesn't center around the arts being shown, just in how they were filmed and presented.  I've said my piece, i'll let it go.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 14, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand, I just think filming from a wider angle and with less cutting and chopping so the viewer can actually see something would have been more effective. I understand they are trying to appeal to the masses with these programs, so I just figure the best way to do that is to film in a way that it can be seen as clearly as possible what is happening, especially like you say, wing chun can look like a blurry mess anyway. I just figure, why compound that with tight camera angles and short choppy scenes? Anyway, obviously my criticism doesn't center around the arts being shown, just in how they were filmed and presented. I've said my piece, i'll let it go.


 
Thats cool, i know you weren't criticising the arts but i just feel in order to get something down about so many different arts meant that they weren't always able to get the best footage or spend a huge amount of time.  Wing chun got what essentially is a short introduction where theyexplained a few points and showed some training in a regular class environment, oh and a chat with samo!!  There were other arts that had more time spent on them with some techniques being shown in a better light.  The series was pretty good in all and i understand what you are saying i'm just pointing out that the feature on wing chun wasn't that bad and made up part of a more complete show.  As the clips stand alone you get to learn something of wing chun, not a great deal but you do get something, but samo was probably more important to the feature at the time they made it and it did seem pretty rushed.  

If it was an entire show dedicated to a particular art from week to week then i would definitely support your desire to have the stuff filmed in a more comprehensive way but it was more of a magazine tv show.  Essentially i agree with what you are saying but support the show as something that was actually good overall.


----------

